# What I've been up tp



## Mel Wofford (Jul 8, 2017)

Found a market niche and I'm going to town!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 9


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 9, 2017)

Always good to find a niche and exploit it! Nice looking work there!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jul 9, 2017)

Is your pin free rolling from the handles or are they stationary?

Love the segmented look.


----------



## Sidecar (Jul 9, 2017)

Well that's cool ! 
Bet when the little lady is roll'n out the cinnamon roll dough she puts herself in a trance ........ !

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jul 9, 2017)

Just some helpful advise... Is that delaminating on you in the top pic on the right or just a bad glue joint

Reactions: Agree 3


----------

